# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Tsunami Ito

## Dwight Pilkilton

Does anyone besides Fred sell this in the USA ? I am thinking about re wraping one of my Tsuka and have never tried this type of wrap. I have a friend who has a sword done in this and it feels very good for Iaido.

Thanks
Dwight Pilkilton

----------


## Will Graves

Both for wrapping with and in use.

But, I don't know where, other than Fred, to get it.

-Will

----------

